# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  видео ввех ногами

## antibos

Здравствуйте!помогите пожалуста решить проблемму!я закинул у знакомого с компакт диска на флешку мультики для малой,принес домой но видео воспроизводится вверх ногами!!!что это может быть и как с этим бороться? 
Спасибо!





















 <a href=http://www.musicfrost.com/ >free mp3 download</a>

----------


## Cheechako

> видео воспроизводится вверх ногами... как с этим бороться?


Достаточно очевидно, что вопрос в кодеках; борьба - установка новой версии, либо настройка соответствующего. Подробнее можно посмотреть (в частности) на forum.ru-board.com, где-то там попадалось долгое обсуждение :).

----------

